# This Will Offend EVERYONE!!



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

MADE YA LOOK! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I ALSO, have your 'nose'!


----------



## nicole

That will bring alot of views. GOOD one


----------



## crewsk

:P     Hey! give me back my nose! I can't breathe as it is!!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Nope.... got your nose! LOL!!!!  :P


----------



## crewsk

OK, on 2nd thought keep it! That just means I'll have to come get it!


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

hee hee hee.........  :P


----------



## crewsk




----------



## thumpershere2

DS, sometimes your just to funny. thanks for the giggles


----------



## luvs




----------



## SizzlininIN

You know he's not that far from me.....maybe a few hours.  If ya'll spring for the gas I'll go take care of him   Dove has nothing on me when it comes to the whip shack


----------



## middie

lol ds. too cute


----------



## kitchenelf

lol DS - but I really need my nose - how am I gonna know when something is properly burned???


----------



## DampCharcoal

Got a smoke detector, Elf? That's what I use. Who needs a kitchen timer, anyways?


----------



## kitchenelf

And I guess when my eyes start stinging I'll know!!  :P


----------



## DampCharcoal




----------



## Dove

*While you have my nose..fix it. Doc wanted an extra $1500.00 th straighten it while (if) he "reamed it out" so I could breath better. Told him I've been "under"  12 times and I wasn't wanting to make it 13..not that I'm superstitious or anything..........
Dove*


----------



## jkath

got my nose, eh? just make sure not to shake off the freckles, Sush!


----------



## norgeskog

sush, should have expected that.  Guess you 'gotcha' all of us.


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

* giving back noses*

THAT was fun! LOL!


----------



## Dove

*Mine is still crooked!!  *


----------



## middie

mine still has freckles


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Im a nose grabber not a plastic surgen!


----------



## Barbara L

-DEADLY SUSHI- said:
			
		

> * giving back noses*
> 
> THAT was fun! LOL!


It's just as well you gave them back.  You looked kind of funny with all those noses!

 Barbara


----------



## kitchenelf

Mine is still stopped up!!!


----------



## buckytom

heyyyyy, mine's upside down. how am i supposed to go out if it rains?????


----------



## wasabi

*You gave me Michael Jackson's nose, and it keeps falling off! :x *


----------



## middie

buckytom said:
			
		

> heyyyyy, mine's upside down. how am i supposed to go out if it rains?????


walk on your hands bucky


----------



## Brooksy

Hey!!!

This one's not mine!!! :P  :P 

On second thoughts, it's better! Thanks.......


----------



## -DEADLY SUSHI-

Yo Wasabi...... whats with  the Las Vegas sig. of yours???


----------



## crewsk

wasabi said:
			
		

> *You gave me Michael Jackson's nose, and it keeps falling off! :x *



ROFLMAO!!    


Hey, did you keep all the freckles from my nose or give me someone elses nose?


----------



## mish

Dove said:
			
		

> *While you have my nose..fix it. Doc wanted an extra $1500.00 th straighten it while (if) he "reamed it out" so I could breath better. Told him I've been "under"  12 times and I wasn't wanting to make it 13..not that I'm superstitious or anything..........
> Dove*



Dove, Hope you told the doc - That STINKS!!!! 

Here's a spare.


----------

